# Remington M887 Reviews



## Lily'sPal (Jun 16, 2009)

Anybody got the new M887 from Remington. I am thinking about getting one and have seen some mixed reviews. Just wondering if anyone hunted with one this past season and how it performed? Any cycling problems? Please give me the good and the bad. Thanks!


----------



## ClaytonT (Apr 22, 2010)

I used one all season and I absolutely love it. It took me a little while to get used to but after that I felt absolutely deadly with it. My favorite gun Ive ever owned I would recommend it to anyone.


----------



## Matt's Grizz (Apr 17, 2008)

I think both the remington 887 and benelli's super nova are pretty much the same gun. I wanted the remington just because the current gun i was shooting was the remington 870. I went to the store and shouldered both guns and the benelli seemed to feel better so i went with it. I bought the gun after hunting season was over, but i've shot 4 cases of shells through it at the skeet range and love the gun. It's never jammed, and operates smooth.


----------



## Scott Greenwood (Mar 25, 2008)

I sell the gun and first time I opened the chamber, PINCH, and a bunch of cuss words under my breath!


----------



## Koolaid (Jan 14, 2010)

Bought it, used it, loved it. Once you get used to the slide not pinching a finger I never had any problems. My buddy bought one and a part of his bolt was breaking, but he sent it back and they gave him a camo upgrade.

Shot 3 1/2 through it all hunting season for ****s and giggles. They leave a good mark on the shoulder, but shoot beautifully. Put thousands of skeet load through it before and after hunting season and never had a single jam.

It takes a couple shots to get used to lining up the sites on it, but once you have it figured out, it's all good.

So no problems yet, but it has only been one summer of skeet and one season of ducks.


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

I just can't get past how ugly they are.


----------



## Koolaid (Jan 14, 2010)

Steve Hester said:


> I just can't get past how ugly they are.


I agree with the black ones being hideous, but I find the camo ones to be quite attractive. I don't think pictures do the camo one justice.


----------



## Fowlfeller1100 (Mar 30, 2009)

Personally I think they're hideous, and dont really improve on a "knock around" 3.5" 870 enough to say so. Then again I've never shot it, my comments are entirely subjective, and I'm not the one buying this. I will say that the 870 is fantastic, however if you compare this to the 870 they from what I can tell aren't very similar, this doesn't mean its bad, but...


----------

